# Happy 1st Birthday MeMe



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

My sweet girl turns one today and I can truly say she makes me so happy every day. Here's are some photos to celebrate.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posh's twin is one today!!!! Yay MeMe you are so beautiful! Have a great day! Posh sends you lots of kisses.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, Happy Birthday sweet MeMe!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Meme!!!! arty:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful MeMe!!!arty:
Lisa, I love the collage. There can never be enough pictures of that girl, she is stunning!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Happy Birthday to a super little girl!!*!:whoo:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

MeMe..... congrats on a healthy first year. Here's to many, many more years making your family happy.
From:
Hank and *'Lo*

Hank's birthday is in 10 days and he's looking forward to celebrating like MeMe, Kubrick, and Posh.

BTW: if anyone hasn't, you can update Kimberly's thread about birthdays:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2320


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy First Birthday Meme!!! Hope you get all the belly rubs you can handle!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, MeMe!*

I'm thinking about you today!

Love,

Scout


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday MeMe! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MeMe!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, MeMe!arty:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

happy happy birthday


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEME! :clap2::juggle:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday MeMe!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday MeMe. Please, please, please tell me you like younger guys....Love from Cicero.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, MeMe!!!

Jane~ That pic of Scout is a hoot ound: Looks like he's trying to impress "his love". Ha,ha!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Can't belive I missed this!
Happy Birthday MeMe!!
:whoo:eace::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Happy birthday, MeMe!!!
> 
> Jane~ That pic of Scout is a hoot ound: Looks like he's trying to impress "his love". Ha,ha!


That's his sexy pose. Don't you see the bedroom eyes? :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, MeMe! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday MeMe!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tell Cicero that MeMe loves any and all attention. And Jane, Scout better have bedroom eyes only for MeMe. He's her main squeeze. And does that beautiful boy know how to hug too. :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lisa she is such a beautiful girl, I love all the first year pix of her
Here's to many more years with her


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, Cicero is crying under the dining table now. He was sitting in my lap helping me read and saw that MeMe has a main squeeze -- and that handsome Scout on the sofa, waiting!! He leaped down and will not get in my lap again. I think he is through with keeping up on this forum. :jaw:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MEME!!!!! I loved the pictures Lisa.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MEME!!

LISA- BEAUTIFUL PICTURES OF A GORGEOUS GIRL!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISS MEME!!!!

Hugs and kisses from me and Tito!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the pic of MeMe in the hat! Happy Birthday!!!


----------

